Ask HN: Has climate change factored into your decision to not want kids? - throwaway-1283
======
sadris
Climate change can only be fixed with smart people coming up with smart
solutions. The dumb aren't going to save the world. And intelligence is almost
entirely genetic. So no: I'm not going to engage in dysgenic fertility.

